# Oldest house in Leeds up for sale (cheapish)



## Dogsauce (Nov 7, 2013)

You pay how much for a fucking flat in That London?

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-43689032.html

(yeah, most of Beeston's a shithole, I know)
(oh, and I know the tendency to undervalue auction guide prices to create interest)
(The period roller shutter door is a tasteful feature. Odds on some fuckwit landlord buys it and UPVCs the shit out of it before English Heritage notice)


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2013)

I would buy that


----------



## og ogilby (Nov 8, 2013)

It's being auctioned off with the £175000 being the guide price.


----------



## ChrisD (Nov 8, 2013)

Sad to think it's likely to be another HMO with those windows ripped out by Xmas. ...


----------



## og ogilby (Nov 8, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> Sad to think it's likely to be another HMO with those windows ripped out by Xmas. ...


It's a listed building.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 8, 2013)

It'll cost a lot to maintain, maybe the reason behind the current owner wanting to get rid.

*Cad Beeston Manor House*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2013)

I would imagine it's knackered inside, right? Not being all LONDON IS _FINE _HOW DARE YOU about anything, just wondering as that's not what it's going to sell for but they can't put it on any higher as it's not liveable...?


----------



## og ogilby (Nov 8, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> I would imagine it's knackered inside, right? Not being all LONDON IS _FINE _HOW DARE YOU about anything, just wondering as that's not what it's going to sell for but they can't put it on any higher as it's not liveable...?


I think a guide price is just a tool used by auctioneers to generate maximum interest to potential buyers. If the guide price is too high, then a potential buyer might not take an interest in the property because they think it will be out of their price range. If it's pitched too low, then the bidders might decide their maximum bid is lower than the property should really go for.


----------



## Onket (Nov 8, 2013)

"Much More To The Property Than Can Be Seen Externally"


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 8, 2013)

i fucking hate decrepit places in shithole places but i'd go for that one


----------



## silverfish (Nov 8, 2013)

Secret staircases FTW!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2013)

og ogilby said:


> I think a guide price is just a tool used by auctioneers to generate maximum interest to potential buyers. If the guide price is too high, then a potential buyer might not take an interest in the property because they think it will be out of their price range. If it's pitched too low, then the bidders might decide their maximum bid is lower than the property should really go for.



You're probably right. Auctions scare me, they are like gambling and I fear that too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2013)

£175k's worth of London


----------



## og ogilby (Nov 8, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> You're probably right. Auctions scare me, they are like gambling and I fear that too


My parents auctioned their house a couple of years ago. The guide price was £125000 which was £25000 less than the reserve price my parents put on the property. In the end it sold for £152000.


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 18, 2013)

i would live there.
(the one in beeston, i mean. not og ogilby's parents house. unless it's the *second* oldest house in england)


----------

